# Carley meets the crew!



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm maybe I didn't make things very clear. Carley is my newest foster. She is the light golden, shown alone in the first picture. The other little puppy is my other foster, Bella. The light adult dog is my Bailey and the darker one is my Molly.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They all look like they are getting along nicely. All of them are beautiful!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lots of beautiful golden girls in these pics. Thanks so much for helping Bella and Carley. What did the other girls think of her and she them?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Lots of beautiful golden girls in these pics. Thanks so much for helping Bella and Carley. What did the other girls think of her and she them?


Everyone seems to love Carley! Carley and Bella played for a nonstop 2 hours and are now sleeping peacefully. Carley is very sweet. She is very submissive but a couple of weeks here should put her right at ease. I am thinking maybe Bella might be able to sleep through the whole night. She's gonna be so tired. LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carley*

Your Carley is adorable and I knew that everyone would love her, especially Bella!
Allan's Girl: you sure have your hands full-in a GOOD AND FUN WAY- until little Carley and Bella get adopted, that's if they don't stay with you!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What sweet greeting pics!! Hopefully the puppies will tire each other out and fostering 2will be a breeze.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww so cute! Im glad the two pups have eachother to rough house with when the bigger doggies are all tuckerd out! They will share a great bond


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are adorable!! : Any updates??


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Carley and Bella are such good friends now. They play for hours on end and then they sleep. We have all adjusted nicely to 4 dogs in the house. Things have calmed down and we have found a rhythm. I spent the night upstairs in my own bed for the first time in weeks this weekend. We have been working on some basic training and the girls are coming along nicely. I am definitely going to need a break from fostering for a bit after the girls get adopted. LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Carley and Bella are adorable- I can't begin to imagine what it's like fostering two pups at the same time, however, they do have each other to play with which I'm sure is a very good thing. 

I temporarily fostered a pup for a few days-this little guy drove my old guy crazy.


----------

